# Pakistan at odds with India



## RodISHI (Aug 12, 2016)

*Pakistan huffs and puffs over US support for India in Afghanistan and Kashmir - Firstpost*



*Terrorist at the borders *

Taliban planning attack at borders with India, warns Pakistan agency - Times of India
*Arrest of Kulbhushan Yadav vindicates India has waged war against Pakistan : Lt Gen Amir Riaz*

QUETTA (Web Desk) – Commander Southern Command Lieutenant General Amir Riaz stated on Friday that India has waged unconventional war against Pakistan.
General Amir expressed these views regarding the arrest of Kulbhushan Yadav, an agent of the Indian intelligence agency Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) in Balochistan.
While addressing a press conference at the Quetta Press Club, Lieutenant General Amir said that conflicts against one another need to be forgotten as terrorism needs to be tackled through unity.
“All of us need to play our part against terrorism,” Commander Southern Command said. He vowed that those who were behind promoting terrorism on the basis of religion were not Muslims. Lieutenant General Amir stated that he had firm believe that faith shall be established in Pakistan, Dunya News reported.
Prayers for the martyred cameramen Shahzad and Mehmood, who lost their lives in the Quetta blast, were also offered on the occassion.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

The GOP will be back in power some day and can give Pakistan that higher level of support....


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> The GOP will be back in power some day and can give Pakistan that higher level of support....


The raids on the borders go both ways. If the establishment bankers/weapons investors have their way they will provide more weapons to keep the two countries buying into their war machine. The border raids into India have been on the Sindh people who have tried to escape the radical Islamist.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

Just think, they have been fighting for about a thousand years......They should be used to it...


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Just think, they have been fighting for about a thousand years......They should be used to it...


A lot of the younger generation have gotten a taste of a more civilized life and they are protesting the old and hoping for a new way.


----------



## longknife (Aug 12, 2016)

This has been going on long before the  British Raj - a matter of many centuries. The big argument is over Kashmir - another stupidity of the Brits when they left. The ones to look at in this matter are the Chinese - they will support India.


----------



## RoshanNair (Sep 6, 2016)

You would think the Pakis would be a little less uppity after losing all four wars to the Hindus since partition.....or maybe not, LOL.


----------



## waltky (Sep 27, 2016)

Pakis in cahoots with the Russkies...




*India's PM Says Pakistan's Support of Terror Is Destabilizing Asia*
_September 24, 2016 — Slamming Pakistan as an exporter of terrorism, Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi on Saturday accused his country's South Asian neighbor of trying to destabilize Asia and vowed to isolate it in the international community._


> These were Modi's first public comments since a terror attack on an Indian army base heightened tensions between the two countries. They were made at a rally of his Bharatiya Janata Party in the southern Indian city of Kozhikode.  "People of Pakistan should question their leadership on why, when both countries gained freedom together, while India exports software to the world, Pakistan exports terrorists," he said.  Alluding to Pakistan, he said that while all Asian countries were working to ensure that the 21st century belongs to Asia, there was one nation working to ensure that this would not happen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See also:

*Russian Commandos Join Pakistan in Rare Military Drill*
_September 23, 2016  — More than 70 Russian army commandos have arrived in Pakistan to participate in the first-ever joint military exercises between the two countries, officials announced Friday._


> A Pakistani army spokesman said the two-week-long drill is scheduled to begin on Saturday and conclude on October 10.  The exercises, called “Friendship 2016,” will involve around 200 military personnel of both the countries and take place in Cherat, a security official told VOA.  The northwestern mountainous region is the headquarters of the Pakistani commando forces, or Special Services Group. The drills are expected to focus on "high altitude warfare."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*India: Crucial Water Treaty With Pakistan Needs Mutual Trust*
_September 23, 2016  — With tensions between India and Pakistan running high over an attack on an Indian air base, New Delhi has alluded to the possibility of revisiting a crucial water agreement with Pakistan, but a high-ranking U.N. official cautioned against getting caught up in “water-war rhetoric.”_


> Under the 1960 treaty, Pakistan has the right to use water from three Himalayan rivers in the west that flow from the Indian side, while India has access to three rivers in the east. The western rivers - Indus, Chenab and Jhelum - are an important source of irrigation and drinking water in Pakistan.  Amid calls for India to scrap the arrangement, Foreign Ministry spokesman Vikas Swarup said, “For such a treaty to work, it is important that there must be mutual trust and mutual cooperation between both the sides. It can’t be a one-sided affair."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 27, 2016)

longknife said:


> This has been going on long before the  British Raj - a matter of many centuries. The big argument is over Kashmir - another stupidity of the Brits when they left. The ones to look at in this matter are the Chinese - they will support India.



Actually China is friends with Pakistan, rather than India.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 28, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The GOP will be back in power some day and can give Pakistan that higher level of support....
> ...



tell me about it------my limited understanding is the the SINDH people live in   Punjab province which is kinda SPLIT
between Pakistan and India  (is that right?)    My limited
understanding is that a prominent group in Punjab province on
both sides is SIKH ---(is that right?)    Then there are other sects------(????)    My limited understanding is that Pakistan does not get along with several of those sects----and India does not entirely along with Sikhs    (is that right?)


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 28, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It has been awhile since I spoke with the person about what was transpiring over there with them, irosie. The one I spoke with explained it was partially tribal but the other portion was the Islamist wanted to control them also so they were getting it from both ends. Most from what I have seen are physically beautiful people that try to hold onto to their traditions tightly. The younger people want to become more up to date as they understand that they will need to be able to negotiate in order to receive protection from the Taliban. From what I got from the conversation the women are not treated as property.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 28, 2016)

RodISHI said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Just think, they have been fighting for about a thousand years......They should be used to it...
> ...


Becoming Business Visas in the US.


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 28, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


I am sure some have. One thing about their traditions that is at odds within their tribes is keeping their tribes going. I must say on a whole they are for the most part they do appear to be a more peaceful brand of muslism.


----------

